# NYU MFA Cinema Concept Prompt - write it as a concept or in the proper screen play format?



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi in the writing section of the NYU Tisch MFA Cinema. There is a question to Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. _(No more than two page_s) So is it advisable to write it as a concept or in the proper screen play  format ?


----------



## catmom

Write it as a concept!


----------

